# Help Me Identify This Antique Pocket Watch?



## headlesslouis (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my watch I bought 'quite' cheaply on ebay, take a look and please tell me what you can!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

well its french silver lookalike they used to use. not sure what material they actually but it tends to look like silver from a distance. the movement appear to be 15? jewel with the centre wheel being left unjewelled.

hope this helps


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Argentan is nickel silver, otherwise known as German (not French) silver.

As for the watch being cheap - to be blunt, that's because the condition is not that great. The dial is badly damaged, the case is well worn and the movement is fairly standard fare.

Regards

Foggy


----------

